# Mercurial Boost



## music6000 (Jun 8, 2020)

Final Build 3 of the current USPS shipping issue!
I own the Original so this was a No Brainer.
If you have a Guitar & want to see what it would sound like with different pickups this will get you close.
It will also enhance your Guitar as a Boost
A clever little Preamp/EQ Pedal!:


----------



## music6000 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tayda Powder Coat Cream 125B enclosure, A4 Clear Adhesive Sheet, Sealed Gaphic & Clear Coated Top only.


----------



## Barry (Jun 9, 2020)

Man that it is one Pro looking pedal!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 9, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## zgrav (Jun 9, 2020)

spifffy as all get out.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks !!!!


----------



## cooder (Jun 15, 2020)

Top notch! So as you own the original this works identical in your ears? I have a pedalpcb one and think it's a great boost and very versatile.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 15, 2020)

cooder said:


> Top notch! So as you own the original this works identical in your ears? I have a pedalpcb one and think it's a great boost and very versatile.


Yes, you can't tell between them!


----------



## cooder (Jun 15, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Yes, you can't tell between them!


Good to know and I love my pedalpcb one anyway...


----------

